# Coffee Drinkers, Whats your favorite?



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I know we have a lot of coffee drinkers on here so post your favorite coffee that you drink on a daily basis.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

There's only one REAL coffee -- Community Coffee. I go with a recipe of 1 part Dark Roast with 1 part New Orleans Blend (with Chicory).


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

There's a Starbucks machine in the office. I have to say until I started there I didn't drink coffee. Now its Starbucks w/ two Splenda and two hazelnut creams... At 7 and 10,,, 

Worse than crack.


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Lately I have been brewing up Café Estima Blend™ by Starbucks . Very nice in the press and my personal 4-cup brewer at work. 

I had to bring my own in cause even though my company has a free coffee service and Im not bitchin but the blend is equal to what I call "hotel room" coffee. :dribble: I cant stomach the taste.

I like most bold blends except for those Seattle tasting ones.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

My usual is a Starbucks Quad shot Grande Americano..
2 per day usually..


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Killer Beans Nicaraguan Knife fight!


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

I order regularly from these two places
http://www.coffeefool.com/
http://www.theroastedbean.com/

And I generally use a french press.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Killer Beans is kick-ass

Alterra Coffee Blue Heeler blend is hella-good too!

I can always go for some REAL Dunkie's Roast too, when I am in the mood!

CD


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't buy from a store. I get my coffee from a guy named Steve. lol


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Starbuck's 5 shot americano w/3= and a little non fat


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a big fan of coffee from a little shop in Escondido, CA called Blue Mug Coffee. I get their "zoom blend"

It's mild with a lot of caffeine. Perfect iced for those summer afternoons or ground fine for espresso. Makes a mean cappuccino!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been getting Gevalia coffee for some time now. I really like their Espresso Roast freshly groundright before I brew it. 

I'm looking to stop my Gevalia and plan on some Black Dog Coffee (those ads on DogWatch have finally sold me).


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> I've been getting Gevalia coffee for some time now. I really like their Espresso Roast freshly groundright before I brew it.
> 
> I'm looking to stop my Gevalia and plan on some Black Dog Coffee (those ads on DogWatch have finally sold me).


I know Brian of Blackdog coffee and swore by it until I tried the Killer Beans coffee... KB coffee greatly surpasses his coffee I am sorry to say.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I like to buy Kenya AA or Kona blend and love to grind it myself.great airfreshner.If coffee tasted as good as it smellec we would eat it buy the pounds


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like alot of people like Killer Beans. I will need to try them. Goinfersmoke, whats your favorite?


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I love killer beans and Jim is right on about the Nicaraguan Knife fight if you like dark coffee. I drank a pot of Jack Daniels flavored coffee this morning that Patefengreen bombed me with and it was a graet cup of joe.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

I love a nice strong expresso......my favourite expresso blend is Lavazza.

"If you coffee isnt strong enough to peel the paint off of an old battle ship it isnt worth drinking" Ted NUGENT


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Dunkin' Donuts for me (as my daily on the way to work coffee).
Evenings nd weekends are made for Mayorga Cuban roast, pure Kona, Cafe Bustelo or a number of other dark, strong roasts. Some of the best beans I've ever had were freshly roasted by my brother-in-law on his BBQ w/a rotiserrie roaster. the flavors were just so fresh and mellow.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Mike, the coffe at Dunkin Donuts really is amazing. I didn't believe it till I tried it for myself. Tasty cup of coffee... I just hate they dont let you fix your own sugar and cream.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Killer Beans Nicaraguan Knife fight!


:elvis:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> It looks like alot of people like Killer Beans. I will need to try them. Goinfersmoke, whats your favorite?


Nicaraguan Knife fight
Brazilian Bombshell
Venezuelan Vendetta
Caribbean Cutthroat

You can't go wrong with any of these. All full bodied, all with a great finish and make all other pre-ground coffees taste like flavored water...

When you try them you will know what I mean by that comment!:eeek:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Jim, I will be sure and try them all


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I know Brian of Blackdog coffee and swore by it until I tried the Killer Beans coffee... KB coffee greatly surpasses his coffee I am sorry to say.


Thanks, Jim. I'll be sure to give Killer Beans a try. I really couldn't decide between the two, but since I had know Bob & Dale longer than I've been with CigarLive, I was going to go with Black Dog.

Now - there's no question!!! The Killer Beans will be in my pot soon (as soon as I can get rid of all of the Gevalia in my cupboard).


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

It is a toss up between Black Dog and Killer Beans for me. I need to compare them side by side sometime.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Won a pound of Blue Mountain on my honeymoon in Jamaica. Far and away my favorite, but at $28+/lb - I haven't had it since.

BJ's has 2 blends - a "Blue Mountain" and a "Kona" blend (yeah, I know - probably wave to the Blue Mountain as they fly the beans overhead from Columbia) - anyway, @ $17/2lbs, I like it quite a bit. Need to explore the Killer Beans/Black Dog stuff - just never had the money lying around to get that involved.

As far as grabbing a cup on the road, Dunkin Donuts is tasty as hell (and you can pick up a pound of beans while you're there), and if you're in the PA/Delaware region, WaWa makes GREAT coffee. Try it, you'll thank me.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Starbuck's Cafe Verona (Black) today...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Just curious - How many people can say this: 
"I have never had a cup of Starbucks coffee"


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't say it, but least on the average I went for the basic up of coffee, not the uber high priced fru fru coffee drinks.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

When I go to starbucks I tend to get the non coffee drinks or the blended drinks Something about the fact you are shelling out 2.50 for a plain cup of coffee strikes me as wrong.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

$2.50?? a small coffee is $1.50 last time I was there.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Peet's Espresso Forte for more home-pulled shots
Alterra Fair-Trade French for drip


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> When I go to starbucks I tend to get the non coffee drinks or the blended drinks Something about the fact you are shelling out 2.50 for a plain cup of coffee strikes me as wrong.


Don't forget, you get $.50 refills! They just don't actually TELL anyone that.:teacher:


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

If you compliment the barrista on her eyebrow,lip,nose,nipple,bellybutton,leg,arm,finger,shoulder piercing sometimes you can score a free drink.


----------



## Wang Lung-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

3 parts Kenya Nyeri - Ruiruiru Peaberry roasted to City+, blended with 1 part Nicaragua Limoncillo Estate - Java Longberry roasted to Full City.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

You must really hate coffee


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

mhlatke said:


> Just curious - How many people can say this:
> "I have never had a cup of Starbucks coffee"


I wish I could say that. I do NOT like their coffee. It tastes burnt and this is at ANY location. I tend to go for the littler guys as they have good coffee. We get whole beans from Trader Joes and that is good. I have been thinking of trying Killer Beans and Black Dog for a while.

I think most people who go to Starbucks, never get just plain coffee.

My girl wants a new coffee maker. We have one that has a built in grinder and metal filter. Can any one recommend one with those same features?


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Right now I'm on a "Colombia Bucamanga Supremo" kick right now, usually have 16oz for breakfast, 3-4 times a week. I pick up a tall americano or cappuccino from Starbucks after lunch. Starbucks annoy's me because the Americano and Cappuccino's are never consistent, its on and off quality wise.

My favorite coffee of all time is Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee, I bought a half pound in Jamaica, we drank it in three days! Should have bought much more because here in the US it is DAMN EXPENSIVE $40ish a pound, vs the $8 for 1/2 pound in Jamaica.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Nicaraguan Knife fight
> Brazilian Bombshell
> Venezuelan Vendetta
> Caribbean Cutthroat
> ...


Add to that the Doi Chang beans and you have a perfect combo.

Starbucks SUCKS ASS! The only starbucks I drink are the ones muddied down so much with sugar/cream and spices you can't taste their burnt coffee beans.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm hopped up on a venti starbucks (tasted burnt) and a grande hammerhead (double shot of espresso in the coffee) from my school's coffee shop. Their Christmas blend is pretty good... I normally can't stand flavored stuff but this is pretty decent. 

if I drink another sip of coffee I WILL vomit though.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

...I do NOT like their coffee. It tastes burnt and this is at ANY location...
I think most people who go to Starbucks, never get just plain coffee.[/QUOTE]
Agreed! I've always referred to Starbucks as a coffee place for people who don't like coffee. About the only thing I get there is Caramel Macchiato (sp?) or some kinda white mocha thing...



shrtcrt said:


> My girl wants a new coffee maker. We have one that has a built in grinder and metal filter. Can any one recommend one with those same features?


The only one I know of is the "Grind & Brew" - it's like $150 (yikes!)


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Who makes the Grind and Brew? 

I have a cup of freshly ground Dark Sumatra from Trader Joes. Ones the ladies in the office was going to get the company paid for Starbucks and I told her to try the good stuff. She really liked it! I am getting people hooked on the good stuff!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Cuisinart








Actually $129 at Best Buy: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...offee&lp=2&type=product&cp=4&id=1063393354107


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

i just saw that you can buy 12oz bags of ground Dunkin Donuts coffee at the grocery store. Too bad it was $7.99!!!!


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea but most of the cheaper(<$150) grind and brews use blade grinders which are crap. You need to have a burr grinder. Way more consistent and doesn't heat up the beans like the blades.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I had a Dunkin Donuts around here. It sounds like its a good everyday coffee. Im still hesitant about spending $8 for a 12oz bag in the grocery store for it


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been getting my coffee from Green Mountain Roaster's in Vermont, you can not get better coffee. I have tried almost all of there blends or single roast coffee's and there all good and the service is great to.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I wish I had a Dunkin Donuts around here. It sounds like its a good everyday coffee. Im still hesitant about spending $8 for a 12oz bag in the grocery store for it


If you buy 4 cups of coffee at $2 each, you could have bought the bag! It is worth it, try it!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

guado said:


> Yea but most of the cheaper(<$150) grind and brews use blade grinders which are crap. You need to have a burr grinder. Way more consistent and doesn't heat up the beans like the blades.


Got a recommendation?


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

FoZzMaN said:


> Cuisinart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have this one at work. It is ok.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Got a recommendation?


I use the Gaggia MDF grinder, but at $200, you gotta really love your coffee. I use it for grinding espresso, where grind is critical. Now that's a drink you can really use to judge your coffee! Concentrates the flavor, so if there's anything bad in there, you detect it right away.

Edit: Didn't see the Q was for an all in one... The Gaggia is a stand alone grinder.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

A year ago I didn't drink coffee. Now I can't get enough of it. I usually drink Cafe Mocha regularly. When I was in Canada I got horribly addicted to Tim Horton's coffee. Now whenever my wife's family comes down I don't let them in the door unless they have a couple of bags of Tim's coffee.

I also got addicted to Kona coffee when I was in Hawaii. Now that stuff is a swift kick in the nads!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.woodfireroasted.com/
http://www.jelks-coffee.com/newshop/index1.html
http://www.betterbeans.com/
i use these sites for my coffee


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Nicaraguan Knife fight
> Brazilian Bombshell
> Venezuelan Vendetta
> Caribbean Cutthroat
> ...


Jim,
Are you drinking these because of the way they sound--"I'm getting ready to cut your throat with some Cutthroat Beans"--or " I hooking up with a "Brazilian Bombshell" this morning---LOL! sounds cool---


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maxwell House--Good to the Last Drop!!! Might try som dim der killer beans -ya hear me!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I try to search out local roasters for my beans, usually Mass./NE: Dean's Beans, Barrington, Armeno, etc. Dean's Beans is about half an hour away and they are $6 or 7/pound! For walk-ins they'll do half pound bags too. Going local you also get the freshness for little or no shipping. 

I like the dark roasts and I just use a Melita setup w/ a Swiss Gold filter. Grind my beans fine and boil my water between 195-205 degrees. Pour over, stir, and wait for the drip through to stop. Also, minor cleanup (unlike French press) and accurate temp (unlike most coffee makers).

Since Black Dog is a member I'll have to try his beans. It's funny I came across Black Dog when I googled local WV roasters for a friend in Beckley WV. Trying to get her try the locals.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I can say I have never had a Starbucks coffee. My wife has but not me. I Love Killer Beans got some on order now. African Assasin was pretty strong as well from Jerry. Flint


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Starbucks has kind of turned me off to designer coffees. I hear that there are some great blends out there, but I just can't get into the hype. 

Folgers is about as good as it gets around here.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

World Market has 24 oz bags of pretty good whole-bean coffee for a decent price. I go through a lot of beans, so it's a good deal. That said, I have been looking into roasting my own. Maybe when the weather warms up a bit and I can do it outside while enjoying a nice cigar on work-from-home days.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Agreed, Starbucks roasts their coffee far too much. I've found that the best places to go for coffee are all the small, family-owned cafes that are getting so hard to find nowadays.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Killer Beans!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I drink starbucks - If it is with a cigar, I have a nonfat moca, not wip. If not with a cigar, fresh ground starbucks, or seattles best, or ILLY from Italy is really good to make a capachino with.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I am pretty much a daily coffee drinker. I really like this Indian Monsoon...not too dark, not too light, lots of good coffee flavor. I also like the fact that Connoisseur Coffee Company is fairly reasonably priced. This one is about $9 a pound.

http://www.connoisseurcoffeeco.com/


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I do love coffee, but I'd have to say that I am not picky at all. I have no fav's. Odd but true.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

I love my coffee's. IF I had the money I would live at I hate to say it Starbucks. but since I am not wealthy and my Mother In Law bought me a coffee pot on one of her visits. (I was going to seven11 everyday!!!) I now drink some of the best coffee in the world. It is all organic and I get it at my church. IT is called EQUAL EXCHANGE FAIRLY TRADED. They have many verity's. For the cocoa drinkers they have some kick ass cocoa and teas


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Kaybee said:


> I love my coffee's. IF I had the money I would live at I hate to say it Starbucks. but since I am not wealthy and my Mother In Law bought me a coffee pot on one of her visits. (I was going to seven11 everyday!!!) I now drink some of the best coffee in the world. It is all organic and I get it at my church. IT is called EQUAL EXCHANGE FAIRLY TRADED. They have many verity's. For the cocoa drinkers they have some kick ass cocoa and teas


http://www.equalexchange.com/


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

KILLER BEANS!!!!!!!!! After reading all the posts I decided to give killer beans a try. I sent Jerry a PM and he shipped me out special #1. This morning I ground up some Nicaraguan Knife Fight and I have to say its amazing!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree 100%! One of mine and many others on here, favorites


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Just curious - How many people can say this:
> "I have never had a cup of Starbucks coffee"


I, for one, have never. But, then, I drink a little Folger's or Community. Nothing to get me really invovled in coffee. Maybe I'll try it. Even some of the premium coffees are cheaper by the bag than buying a cup at a time.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

I love Maxwell House as an everyday drink. Out of the house, I prefer a nice cafe breve with heavy whipping cream(Atkins thing) or coffee from Burger King or McDonald's. Believe it or not, both of those brands have definitely improved. If you catch the BK turbo right, you'll get a good one that tastes like a cross between hashbrowns and bitterness....yeah...bitter. I just love that stuff.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Naviera Coffee from Ybor City. It's what we sell in our store and they roast our orders after we place them and ship the very next day. If you have ever eaten at Columbia, then you've had Naviera coffee. They were founded by a Cuban emigrant in 1926. He rolled cigars by day, roasted coffee at night and delivered it in the early morning to customers. 

Great chit!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

At home - My bro manages a coffee shop here in Wichita called Dunn Brothers. They have a coffee roaster in store and he roasts the coffee beans. So I take what he gives me. I almost always make coffee in a french press, it is a perfect 1 very large or 2 regular mugs for me.

At work - What ever is in the teacher's lounge... not that great though.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

> At work - What ever is in the teacher's lounge... not that great though.


Being in the profession, I totally understand. I wonder at times, if people try and see if they can make the filter last until the end of the semester. You definitely have to have an iron stomach to digest that stuff. My own workplace leans towards Folgers or Butternut. The latter isn't so bad with equal, the former is o.k., but is only consumed as a last resort.


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

got a pound of starbucks gold coast real dark good flavor but most buying fair trade coffee now


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

sofaman said:


> KILLER BEANS!!!!!!!!! After reading all the posts I decided to give killer beans a try. I sent Jerry a PM and he shipped me out special #1. This morning I ground up some Nicaraguan Knife Fight and I have to say its amazing!!!


Try the Doi Chaang Dark Roast this is now my FAV

1A- Caribean

1AA- Knife Fight

:whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Peet's French Roast in the Technivorm drip maker..not as bitter as the Starbuck's French, but just as dark & smoky!


----------



## fatboy-cl (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone knows that in the northeast, the only coffee is Dunkin!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

B-52. coffee, bailey's, kahlua. just can't be beat.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

For the past week, I've been addicted to StarBucks. I've either been drinking the classic White Chocolate Mocha OR the new Espresso Truffle. Its hard to pass it up especially when the nearest Starbucks has a drive thru!! Anyone else finding this problem? HAHA! Too much SUGAR!!:dance: It keeps me in a happy mood all day long!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I just had this stuff called Tanzanian Peaberry on a rec. from my wine/beer guy at our local foodie market. Very good stuff. I'm going to have to do a little research on it to see what's what.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

White Russian mocha with two shots of espresso.


----------

